# Billing 31575 with 60240



## tlivengo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

Every time my doctors do a thyroidectomy (60240) they do a flexible laryngoscopy (31575) at the end of the procedure to assess the patient's vocal cord function.  I always wonder if I should bill the 31575, or not bill it considering it as a "scout" procedure, meaning just a confirmation of adequacy of the surgical procedure and therefore non-billable.  Any opinions on this?

Thank you.
Teresa


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 20, 2009)

Teresa, I have not heard of this. very interesting, but seeing that they are truly performing 31575 for there own reassurance of vocal cord function and not for any other medical problem, I would not bill this out seperately. there are also LCD's in place for 31575


----------

